# fita



## merquiades

Hola amics i amigues,
Podeu explicar-me què vol dir la paraula "fita" en aquest context? Jo entenc més o menys la frase sense la paraula.... "L'alcalde no tindrà obstacles d'ara fins al 22 de maig", però... "fita" és sinònim de "data"?

Així les coses, el camí fins la fita del 22 de maig ha quedat lliure d'obstacles per l'alcalde.

¿el camino hacia la fecha del 22 de mayo?

Les recerques de Google i Wikipèdia parlen de montanyes i monuments, o límits d'un territori.

Gràcies de nou


----------



## Favara

Una fita era originalment una pedra o marca que dividia un parell de territoris; ara bé, a l'occidental s'ha ampliat fins voler dir el punt on es separen dues coses, siguen físiques o no. És a dir, segons el lloc pot entendre's com a sinònim de "límit". El mateix per al verb derivat, "fitar".


----------



## Eroky

En aquest context fita es del tot intercambiable per meta.

"el camí fins la meta del 22 de maig ha quedat lliure d'obstacles per l'alcalde"

Com diu Favara, límit també es correcte, pro considero que hi encaixa millor meta, ja que entenc que en aquest context "fita" s'utilitza per senyalar un punt en el temps al que s'ha d'arribar, i límit té un deix de finalització, de punt i final, que no em sembla tan idòni. Pro bé, ja es qüestió de gustos aixó


----------



## ursu-lab

merquiades said:


> Hola amics i amigues,
> Podeu explicar-me què vol dir la paraula "fita" en aquest context? Jo entenc més o menys la frase sense la paraula.... "L'alcalde no tindrà obstacles d'ara fins al 22 de maig", però... "fita" és sinònim de "data"?
> 
> Així les coses, el camí fins la fita del 22 de maig ha quedat lliure d'obstacles per l'alcalde.
> 
> ¿el camino hacia la fecha del 22 de mayo?
> 
> Les recerques de Google i Wikipèdia parlen de montanyes i monuments, o límits d'un territori.
> 
> Gràcies de nou



La fita és l'equivalent de la "pedra mil·liar". I en sentit figurat significa "assolir una meta".


f. *3 *Objectiu 2 . _Hem complert dues de les fites que ens vam proposar.


_


----------



## merquiades

Moltes gràcies a tots pel ajut.  M'ha quedat clar.  Fitar es assolir una meta.


----------



## Ssola

Bé, en matemàtiques una fita és una cota superior o inferior d'un conjunt


----------



## traint

merquiades said:


> Moltes gràcies a tots pel ajut.  M'ha quedat clar.  Fitar es assolir una meta.



Tot i que la pregunta ja està contestada, afegeixo una precisió per si és útil.

_Fita _= 'pedra mil·liar' (o sigui el que en cast. seria _hito_ i en angl. _landmark_) i també pedra que indica el límit d'una propietat (en cast. seria _hito_ i en angl. suposo que és _boundary post_), i en sentit figurat _fita_ = 'esdeveniment molt important' (novament equival a _hito_ i _landmark_ i també 'meta, objectiu' (angl. _goal_). A part de l'ús en matemàtiques... D'acord, això ja ho havíeu dit. Ara ve la precisió:

_Fitar_ = 'mirar fixament (a algú)' i també 'posar les fites que assenyalen els límits'; però fitar *no* és assolir un objectiu, o almenys no ho he sentit mai i no surt als diccionaris. Si de cas es diu "assolir/obtenir/aconseguir/arribar a una fita".


----------



## merquiades

traint said:


> Tot i que la pregunta ja està contestada, afegeixo una precisió per si és útil.
> 
> _Fita _= 'pedra mil·liar' (o sigui el que en cast. seria _hito_ i en angl. _landmark_) i també pedra que indica el límit d'una propietat (en cast. seria _hito_ i en angl. suposo que és _boundary post_), i en sentit figurat _fita_ = 'esdeveniment molt important' (novament equival a _hito_ i _landmark_ i també 'meta, objectiu' (angl. _goal_). A part de l'ús en matemàtiques... D'acord, això ja ho havíeu dit. Ara ve la precisió:
> 
> _Fitar_ = 'mirar fixament (a algú)' i també 'posar les fites que assenyalen els límits'; però fitar *no* és assolir un objectiu, o almenys no ho he sentit mai i no surt als diccionaris. Si de cas es diu "assolir/obtenir/aconseguir/arribar a una fita".



Gràcies per la teva precisió. Sí, segons el meu parer "hito" i "goal" serien les bones traducciones de "fita".


----------

